

Ask HN: best way to manage communication on a small coding project - samhart

me and a couple friends are about to start a project and i want to set up a good way for us to keep one another up to date.<p>i set up a git already but i wanted to know what was out there for project management. thanks!
======
sdoering
The question is, how elaborate you want it to be. And how far the distance is,
between your teammates.

If you are able to meet and you "just" need a way, to track status-updates,
perhaps updating the readme on git would be enough (if everyone read it).

Or you could use a small and nice project-management-tool like Splendid Bacon
(<https://splendidbacon.com/>)

You could use Skype (or anything like that) to discuss things (if you are far
away from each other), if you can't meet in person.

Or - if you all have an email-adress with the same domain-name - you could use
yammer to chat/discuss, make planing documents, and so forth...
(<http://yammer.com/>)

------
leslyn
We've been using 37 Signals <https://launchpad.37signals.com/signin>, which
has worked great and we send emails constantly (saving docs/files with a date
for easy reference)

------
jerickson
Try Yammer, it works great for small teams (I am biased, I am the UX/UI
designer at Yammer)

------
perfunctory
Just talk to each other.

